# New user - Animas vibe



## simps22 (Dec 3, 2012)

I am currently on a trial week and finding it quite a big change. Not on insulin yet and they wanted to get an idea what it feels like and to play around with the pump to see if i like it. I am finding it quite cumbersome but I guess I should get used to it. Any advice, hints from anyone hugely appreciated.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 3, 2012)

simps22 said:


> I am finding it quite cumbersome but I guess I should get used to it. Any advice, hints from anyone hugely appreciated.



It only weighs 120gms. Pop it in your pocket and hoik it out at meal times. You will be surprised how quickly you get used to it 
Joking apart though sit down and play with the pump set up profiles carb ratios ets. Then you will know what you are doing when you go on insulin. Use this time to your advantage.
I suspect if you dont your team with have 2nd thoughts about issuing a pump, as worried you wont manage the pump and that will be ?3000 down the drain as they will have to dump the pump.


----------



## pgcity (Dec 3, 2012)

Hiya
You need to find a comfy place to stash it. I put mine in my bra under the strap. You do get used to it.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi Simps22

Some people get used to a pump almost instantly - but I have to say it took me a good few weeks to begin to forget it was even there (which is what many people had said might happen within days), and then several months before I fully felt comfortable and the last few niggles ebbed away. Feeling it was a bit awkward when getting changed was the last to go for me.

Stick with it though - it will happen. You just need to get used to a new 'normal'. The other day I walked back from the gym and it wasn't until I got home that I realised I hadn't reconnected after exercise. Only a few minutes and no harm done but it demonstrates that the hyper-awareness of the thing does disappear to the point that you just don't notice it at all after a while.


----------



## ch1ps (Dec 3, 2012)

pgcity said:


> Hiya
> You need to find a comfy place to stash it. I put mine in my bra under the strap. You do get used to it.



Being nosey, how does it stay put, is there a plastic clip on the pump?

I am hoping to get a pump next year, and usually wear trousers to work, but on occasions will wear a dress, so wondered about where to put pump etc.

Thanks


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 3, 2012)

Chips - most varieties of pump come with either a 'skin' that has a clip built in or some other sort of spring-loaded clip attachment that you can use to hook the pump onto a belt/waistband/wherever

There are all sorts of other holsters, belts and pouches too so there's lots of choice.


----------



## pgcity (Dec 3, 2012)

ch1ps said:


> Being nosey, how does it stay put, is there a plastic clip on the pump?
> 
> I am hoping to get a pump next year, and usually wear trousers to work, but on occasions will wear a dress, so wondered about where to put pump etc.
> 
> Thanks



There s a clip but I only use it at night to clip it on the waistband of my pjs or the top of my nightie. It stays under my bra strap without the clip. I have an animas vibe too and no one has ever noticed it.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 3, 2012)

Double posted


----------



## trophywench (Dec 3, 2012)

As well as the skin, I have a sort of microfibre material bag with a really light see-through plastic slide-on clip on it, which I can damgle off any part of my clothing.  Under a dress may be off the side or middle (between boobs) of my bra.  Don't have to touch the pump as mine has a remore.

I'd miss that if I had to swap to a pump without a remote.

(Roche Combo)


----------



## martindt1606 (Dec 4, 2012)

simps22 said:


> I am currently on a trial week and finding it quite a big change. Not on insulin yet and they wanted to get an idea what it feels like and to play around with the pump to see if i like it. I am finding it quite cumbersome but I guess I should get used to it. Any advice, hints from anyone hugely appreciated.



I have had the vibe for 6 weeks now and the only real benefit is that instead of injecting 4 - 5 times a day you need to change the insulin vile and canula every three days.

Mentally I still feel that the pump is as challenging as injecting - at its most basic you need to manually input every blood test and the carbs you are eating.  I suppose the mental challenge may fall over time as I get used to working in carbs not carb points and continue to fine tune both the bolus and basal settings.  However I don't think I will ever switch off from mentally calculating the bolus dose - especially when the pump advises me to bolus during a Hypo......

I have still to get used to having the pump "with me".  I tend to hook it over my belt but find that it can get knocked off and drop towards the floor - especially getting out of the car.  

One final concern (and I assume during your test week you are not fitting the canula) is that the mechansim for inserting the canula is "flimsy" I have broken 4 already.


----------



## Marier (Dec 4, 2012)

martindt1606

Do you have the Animas Vibe Pump ???


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 4, 2012)

martindt1606 said:


> I have had the vibe for 6 weeks now and the only real benefit is that instead of injecting 4 - 5 times a day you need to change the insulin vile and canula every three days.
> 
> Mentally I still feel that the pump is as challenging as injecting - at its most basic you need to manually input every blood test and the carbs you are eating.  I suppose the mental challenge may fall over time as I get used to working in carbs not carb points and continue to fine tune both the bolus and basal settings.  However I don't think I will ever switch off from mentally calculating the bolus dose - especially when the pump advises me to bolus during a Hypo......
> 
> ...



Hang in there Martin. It took me a good while to see the real benefit of Team Pump too, and while it's not perfect all the time, neither were jabs - but the accuracy, flexibility, ease of dosing on the go etc have had a real positive impact on my quality of life. I thought as much as I gave a mini correction bolus on a packed commuter train the other week. Only two thirds of a unit or so, but it meant that I was bang in range when I got home, rather than still being high and a bit grumpy.

And after a year I've been able to see genuine improvements in my levels too (though I think I was perhaps a little over-optimistic about how much improvement there might be).

Odd that your pump advised a bolus when hypo - mine always screams DON'T BOLUS UNTIL IN RANGE!! at me whenever the meter sends a reading below 4. I wonder if there's a setting you could turn on? PumperSue has experience of Animas - she might know


----------



## martindt1606 (Dec 4, 2012)

Yes my DSN was only happy with animas and animas upgraded me to the vibe due to issues with availability


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 5, 2012)

martindt1606 said:


> Mentally I still feel that the pump is as challenging as injecting - at its most basic you need to manually input every blood test and the carbs you are eating.  I suppose the mental challenge may fall over time as I get used to working in carbs not carb points and continue to fine tune both the bolus and basal settings.  However I don't think I will ever switch off from mentally calculating the bolus dose - especially when the pump advises me to bolus during a Hypo......
> 
> I have still to get used to having the pump "with me".  I tend to hook it over my belt but find that it can get knocked off and drop towards the floor - especially getting out of the car.
> 
> One final concern (and I assume during your test week you are not fitting the canula) is that the mechansim for inserting the canula is "flimsy" I have broken 4 already.



If your pump advised you to bolus when hypo I wouls suspect you put the wrong info in. I can not understand why you needed to fiddle with pump when hypo, all you need do is correct the hypo via carbs in mouth 
If your pump is coming off of your belt then you have not got the clip on properly or are putting the clip on your belt or trousers the wrong way. If just does not just fall off. The gear is desighned to stay there. Pumps are expensive to just drop on the floor.
As to getting in and out of the car, simple solution is put the pump in your pocket or adjust where it is attached to your belt. 

What cannula are you using? I have never heard of anyone breaking the insertion devices before. 
Perhaps a visit to your dsn to check you are using the inserter correctly. Or perhaps even insert manually?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 5, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> What cannula are you using? I have never heard of anyone breaking the insertion devices before.



I had terrible trouble with the self-serter on Mios. So many people love them I was expecting great things, but when I was trying alternative sets I had 3 failures/breakages out of 6 tries, plus one kinked cannula 

Martin - another suggesting regarding hanging the pump on your belt. I don't know whether the Animas is the same, but the belt clip on the Medtronic means the pump has to hang vertically. This caused me problems getting in and out of the car because the pump would dig me in the ribs/hips and generally get caught on things be annoying because it was, as far as I was concerned 'the wrong way round'.

Some people suggested getting a generic camera or phone case, but in the end I solved the problem perfectly with a ?1 scrunchie from Asda. It's a long loop of fabric covered elastic that wraps 3-4 times around my belt and I clip Artoo horizontally onto it. 

The best thing is that since it's elasticated I can shift the pump left-right between belt loops and esily tilt towards me to access buttons/see the screen etc.

More details and a pic here: http://www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk/2012/07/hows-it-hanging.html

Maybe something like that would work for you?


----------



## Marier (Dec 5, 2012)

Ahh    cool  thats the 1 im getting  in Jan


----------



## martindt1606 (Dec 7, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> I had terrible trouble with the self-serter on Mios. So many people love them I was expecting great things, but when I was trying alternative sets I had 3 failures/breakages out of 6 tries, plus one kinked cannula
> 
> Martin - another suggesting regarding hanging the pump on your belt. I don't know whether the Animas is the same, but the belt clip on the Medtronic means the pump has to hang vertically. This caused me problems getting in and out of the car because the pump would dig me in the ribs/hips and generally get caught on things be annoying because it was, as far as I was concerned 'the wrong way round'.
> 
> ...



I'll give it a go, with 2 teenage daughters in the house there are lots of this type of thing lying around


----------



## simps22 (Dec 13, 2012)

One week in and I am starting to get used to it. I need to tweek the basal rate although I already seem more controlled than before (less highs). It is going to take some time getting used to having it on me but not as bad as I thought it might be. I need to remember to change the infusion sets as have been wearing one for 4 days and only realised as my wife reminded me. Anyone else leave them in for more than 3 days?


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 13, 2012)

simps22 said:


> One week in and I am starting to get used to it. I need to tweek the basal rate although I already seem more controlled than before (less highs). It is going to take some time getting used to having it on me but not as bad as I thought it might be. I need to remember to change the infusion sets as have been wearing one for 4 days and only realised as my wife reminded me. Anyone else leave them in for more than 3 days?



Hi Simps,
           steel cannulas 2 days and tethlon 3 days is the norm. You are advised quite strongly not to exceed these times due to scar tissue build up
I find it's easier to remember the change day by pining a note on computer.
Having a pump with not cannula change reminder sucks big time as far as I am concerned


----------



## trophywench (Dec 13, 2012)

My reminder on the Roche pump is actually on the remote which, being the BG metter too, is a sodding nuisance because on The Day blooming thing beeps at you and tells you to change your cannula every time you turn the meter on!

Can you not set reminders either on the pump or meter - usually in the 'settings' menu?

I use teflon but having quite a few bad absorption areas dotted about my person, every 2 days max and if I leave it longer the site goes 'off' very quickly, so I really have to obey the beeping thing!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 14, 2012)

Jenny,
        there's no reminder on the animas pumps unless they have added it the vibe. 
That is one of my many dislikes of the animas pump.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 14, 2012)

Each pump seems to have its own individual quirks as far as I can see. I was advised to change (Teflon) sets and reservoirs every 3 days max, and have used the 'low reservoir' alarm to provide a reminder. I just fill the reservoir with approx 3.5days worth of insulin and have the 'low reservoir' alarm set at 24 hours so I get an alert about half a day before I need to change.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 14, 2012)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> Each pump seems to have its own individual quirks as far as I can see. I was advised to change (Teflon) sets and reservoirs every 3 days max, and have used the 'low reservoir' alarm to provide a reminder. I just fill the reservoir with approx 3.5days worth of insulin and have the 'low reservoir' alarm set at 24 hours so I get an alert about half a day before I need to change.



As far as I am concerned that's just spending PCT money when not needed. I try to keep the cartridge use down to when empty as in every 6 days. In fact my PCT insists that is the life of a cartridge. So funded on that bases.
Same as cartridge low alarm the animas has a low of 10 units that's half a day for me. So I would rather have it a lot lower the need to change time just in case I forget.
Animas also has an alarm and turn off if no keys pressed after a set time. Great only thing is if that alarm goes off, the bleeping pump then screams abuse at you some hours later telling you it isn't primed  Drove me around the bend that one did so wont use the alarm any more.
Did I ever mention I am not that impressed with the animas pump?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Dec 14, 2012)

I did question that Sue, but my DSN advised to change everything after 3 days so that's what I do. I asked because I know some people/pumps (Roche I think) have different arrangements with sets/tubing separately and reservoir changing on a different cycle again.

Medtronic allow you to set 'low reservoir' to whatever hours/units you want (not sure on min number) but actually I quite like to have a little 'slack' as it's not always easy to change there and then so I quite like a bit of notice. Having said that the Medtronic low reservoir reminder is fairly easy going and infrequent once it has gone off.

I was told that Medtronic advise the reservoirs are used for 3 days so that's all the DSN would advise me to do (though of course there's nothing to stop me using each reservoir for 6 days and then reusing it until it fails which would cut down use even more albeit at increased risk of DKA).

Different people get told/funded for different things it seems - more postcode lottery!


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 14, 2012)

> I was told that Medtronic advise the reservoirs are used for 3 days so that's all the DSN would advise me to do (though of course there's nothing to stop me using each reservoir for 6 days and then reusing it until it fails which would cut down use even more albeit at increased risk of DKA).


Medtronic and any pump company can tell you that due to more reservoirs/cartridges being used = more profit for them.
Insulin manufactures state quite clearly how long insulin is fine for in pump reservoirs. (Which is different to what Medtronic say) 

When I self funded I used my reservoir for a month just to save where I could. I understand this is not recomended due to the risk of the lubricant dispersing and jaming the plunger.


----------



## trophywench (Dec 14, 2012)

Correct with Roche, reservoir lasts as long as approx 300ml lasts you (10 days at least for me) cannulas 2 or 3 days depending on you and which cannula, tubing every 6 days, when you do that partic cannula change.

The good thing about this is, it makes me keep a pump diary (supplied by Roche, 31 days worth in each) which has a box for  equipment changes, so I stick C in it, or T or R in whatever combination you happen to do.  Oh or PB/MB - pump/meter batteries. I'd never know if I was on me arse or me elbow if I didn't do that ! Best designed diary I've ever seen.


----------

